

Swedish prisoner escapes to visit dentist - casca
http://www.thelocal.se/20131129/swedish-prisoner-escapes-to-visit-dentist

======
vilhelm_s
The original article [[http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/rymde-fran-anstalt-
for-att-...](http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/rymde-fran-anstalt-for-att-ga-
till-tandlakaren/)] and Google translate
[[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dn.se%2Fnyheter%2Fsverige%2Frymde-
fran-anstalt-for-att-ga-till-tandlakaren%2F&act=url)].

Summary: He was serving a 1-month sentence at an open prison. When he left the
building, the electronic monitoring system was triggered. After returning, he
was given a warning, an additional day was added to his sentence, and he was
moved to a closed prison.

~~~
markyc
in other words, although technically true, not at all what the title implies

------
hkmurakami
_> "Upon arrival, guards gave him a warning and extended his sentence by a
day, reported DN._

Why do I feel like the US prison system would have given the guy a much more
severe punishment... :(

~~~
wil421
I believe in some states it's an automatic 3 or 5 years if you escape. There
were some people that walked away from work release around my area to buy
drugs or something I remember reading about.

------
throwaway_yy2Di
"Swedish prison denies inmates medical care" is more to the point.

~~~
berntb
He had a one month sentence in a no-walls prison, probably with signs saying
"it is forbidden to go beyond this sign". Those places are typically used for
people just caught drunk in traffic. More or less a way to keep people with
alcohol problems off the booze for a month.

I assume people with longer sentences will get health care.

(People with long sentences also spend the last time before they leave prison
in those institutions, to get used to not be locked in.)

A one-day extension isn't exactly serious, either. I believe it could have
been much worse.

(Disclaimer: A bit old information, but probably still correct.)

~~~
DrStalker
The penalty is really just a token punishment, I wonder if there was an
agreement not to give him anything harsher in return for him not making a big
deal bout being denied the treatment in the first place.

~~~
berntb
Not really.

I think a day or two extra is typical punishment for minor problems (not
cleaning your room, etc). It said in the linked DN article that he was kept
locked up the rest of the month (not moved to a separate institution).

They are quite tolerant there, as I said that place is also used as last stop
to get people used to not being inside walls after years in prison.

Either the prison administrator was incompetent, probably not uncommon, or the
guy had a low pain threshold.

(same Disclaimer as in the GP.)

